
Facebook has a coronavirus problem. It's WhatsApp - laurex
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/18/tech/whatsapp-coronavirus-misinformation/index.html
======
marcolussetti
I'm not sure I get how the problem is related to WhatsApp.

WhatsApp is a platform for (largely) private messaging among individuals or
small groups. It's a SMS/Call replacement/enhancement. I wouldn't want health
officials, or anyone else for that matter, to be monitoring what gets
exchanged over WhatsApp to detect misinformation. This is not a platform
problem, this is a "there's disinformation out there and individuals are
spreading it problem", I think.

This is different in my mind from semi-public/public platforms a-la Facebook,
Twitter, etc.

------
jojo2000
Goverments have a problem. People can exchange information without oversight.

This is frightening, to say the least.

------
Nextgrid
Facebook has a Facebook (or Instagram) problem. Most misinformation originates
from there before being spread further through private platforms such as
WhatsApp.

However I am not sure if this is a _real_ problem for them. After all, it
keeps engagement levels high on the platform; if anything, idiots and crazies
who crave misinformation are _more_ likely to click on ads.

